# need a small gas welding set, recommendations sought



## woodfarmer (28 Jul 2016)

Having just had a defibrillator fitted I find I cannot now use an electric welder. Used to using MMA but many years ago used oxy acetylene. is there such a thing these days for small odd bits of welding? PS I live in France.


----------



## Homers double (29 Jul 2016)

Hi mate 
Take a trip to your local castorama, I was in the Beziers store a few weeks ago and they sold a complete oxy / acetylene set up for about €200. 
Harvey


----------



## Myfordman (29 Jul 2016)

Casto want best part of 1000 euro just to get the bottles and gas according to their website.
A complete set up for 200 euro sounds very good. Might even have a look when I'm over later on in the year.

This looks a bit better http://www.mr-bricolage.fr/poste-a-soud ... -500l.html


----------



## graduate_owner (29 Jul 2016)

You can get rent free bottles of oxygen and acetylene these days, so you don't have to go with BOC etc. Refundable deposit. Around £200 for deposit p!us gas for both gases, plus of course cost of torch, nozzles, pipes and flashback arrestors. These often come up on fleabay, but new flashback arrestors would probably be sensible. Remember never use copper tube to join pipes.

K


----------



## flh801978 (30 Jul 2016)

Wow where can you get rent free acetylene from ?
Ian


----------



## Hitch (30 Jul 2016)

You might want to check your home insurance- I doubt many cover you for having Acetylene cylinders...


----------



## graduate_owner (30 Jul 2016)

Regarding acetylene, Roman Solutions in Llandovery supply it and they are agents for Industrial Gases Ltd. They can supply large or small cylinders ( as well as oxygen, nitrogen and various grades if argon mix).
Regarding insurance, I can't really say and I suppose different companies will have different views on it. I did contact the local fire brigade to ask about acetylene storage and they said there would be no problem as long as I observed the correct handling proceedures. 

K


----------



## Myfordman (30 Jul 2016)

Industrial Gases based in Hereford, seem to be a small outfit without even a website so it maybe that this deposit only arrangement it quite localised.


----------



## Hitch (30 Jul 2016)

Have a look at http://www.hobbyweld.co.uk/ Not much use in France i'm afraid W.f.


----------



## woodfarmer (1 Aug 2016)

Tried a big tool shop, big money 885.00. Our local Bricolage didn't have any gas sets. will try to make an outing to look in a Castorama. Thanks guys.


----------



## graduate_owner (3 Aug 2016)

You could try telephoning Roman Solutions to ask them for the details of the supplier. 01550 720533. I know they don't refill bottles themselves so they must have a supplier. 

K


----------



## woodfarmer (3 Aug 2016)

Located a couple, Local Brico Depot has little oxy propane sets for 105 euros, but cheapest acetylene I have found so far is about 500. Might just have to settle for silver soldering and brazing.


----------



## graduate_owner (3 Aug 2016)

For anyone who is interested, this is the phone number of Industrial Gases (UK) Ltd , taken from the argon bottle I have.

01432 279280.

K


----------



## woodfarmer (17 Aug 2016)

Thanks guys, My internet phone has been down again for a few weeks, Internet came back on today, had the phone since last Friday. In the end I bought one of these http://www.leroymerlin.fr/v3/p/produits ... 220-e66652 although from a different shop. Seems good for soldering and brazing but not for welding steel which is a bit sad as I have lots of stainless steel welding rods


----------



## DennisCA (24 Aug 2016)

These guys are in a buncha different countries:
http://albee-webshop.airliquide.com/AW2_LandingPage

I could've gotten 10l acetylene and oxygen bottles for 600 euros at the local air liquide supplier last time. refills 50/70 euros therefter depending on gas. I never struck though, instead I bought a stick/TIG machine so now I need argon instead.


----------

